# Straight C?



## stylewise (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi Guys,

       A quick question, in a thread recently posted some one asked about free compilation tools for beginners. While Admiral AK gave him an answer, I would like to see if some one else can shed a little light on somthing specific for me.

       I'm a college student taking my first structured programming class using C and I want to use my G3 Power book to work on some of the programs. We will be doing straight C, no chaser, nothing special. I just need a simple compiler. I have the dev tools installed and have found the C++ compiler to be easy to use. In terminal just type C++ and the source file, viola. However, the same thing does not seem to exist for straight C files. I don't need a full IDE although it would be nice, just looking for a compiler. 

     I tried to use project builder with out much success -- i don't need any carbon/ coca stuff. Nothing I'm doing is that advanced. Is their a simple gnu c compiler, or am I missing some terminal command like C++ for C? Or can I use the project builder? If so how?  Any help would be great. I would love to do my work sitting outside, with my PB running 10.1 

   Thanks in advance for any help .

Stylewise


----------



## rharder (Sep 25, 2001)

You can compile plain-vanilla C programs with cc:
	
	



```
% [b]cc helloworld.c[/b]
```
Good luck.

-Rob


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 25, 2001)

You can use Project Builder too.  I haven't seen the 10.1 Dev Tools, but they probably haven't changed this one.  Down at the bottom of the dialog you get when you create a new file is a template called Standard Tool.  Choose this one - it's for creating CLI stuff and as far as I can tell is set up to use plain 'ole C.  Works well!  I used it to make a small daemon for myself.  The daemon leaks memory like a seive (my fault of course, haven't optimized it at all ), but it compiled fine and runs fine, does what I want it to.


----------



## knighthawk (Sep 25, 2001)

Also, because C++ is a subset language of C, everything that you write in C compatible in C++.  All C++ does is add to the C language by adding libraries of predefined objects/functions.  It really does not matter.

If you are not running OSX, but still OS9 on your computer, there is another compiler from Apple that you can download that works in Classic.

I use Project Builder for my projects, and many of the class assignments I hammer out on my Mac in PB before I email them to myself and finish things up in the lab.  The reason why I have to do that is the teacher requires the source code (no problem) and the DOS EXE file.

I find PB so much easier to use as a coding utility than most other commercial compilers including Microsoft Visual C++.


----------



## stylewise (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks Guys! I really appreciate the help. cc works great, as does the project builder. Thanks for the detailed replies.

stylewise


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 25, 2001)

I, at school, use a solaris server to do my C programming (and java too)....
so since both OS X and Solaris are unic environments I just write the code in EMACS (at the terminal type emacs to get the editor started) and then compile it with what is provided in the dev tools 

cc is what OS X uses (gcc is what I use in solaris)


Admiral


----------



## tony (Sep 25, 2001)

You're asking a unix newbie to use emacs?  How cruel! 

-tony


^X^C


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 25, 2001)

He he 
well he can use a text editor and then use cc filename.c 
Everyone was a newbie at somepoint... I was too...the best way to learn is hands on... besides I do not know all EMACS commands either  I only know enough to get along with it...

All I need is page up, page down, find, save and exit lol


----------



## wadesworld (Sep 25, 2001)

For those who are emacs freaks, there's also a windowed-emacs available.

Wade


----------



## AdmiralAK (Sep 26, 2001)

I am a GUI freak lol 
I use teh GUI version when running solaris 8 on my schools computer labs  ... some people from my class have no adventurus spirit..they go onto a sunblade with solaris 8 only to check their mail in pine ( from eh terminal) and write in emacs (from the terminal again) lol


----------

